
Google is a strong contender in the cloud war, thanks to their roots - luord
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2018/05/09/google-is-winning-the-cloud-war/#64b40937c8bf
======
jrog
It's always surprised me that Google took so much longer than Amazon to offer
a cloud computing solution. I think one of the reasons is that Amazon's
strategy is to sell the infrastructure it builds to offer its own products-
whether that's AWS for its technical infrastructure, or its ecommerce
platform.

While Google is certainly a strong contender, I wouldn't underestimate that
importance of a strong high-level strategy. And Amazon knows this.
Commodification of cloud resources is a risk to AWS and thus we see an
increase of 'serverless' infrastructure from AWS that tries to differentiate
from competitors.

------
organicmultiloc
Anyone else think it's a bit bizarre that of all the stories in the "new" tab
on HN, the only ones with any points upvoted are the two fawning over Google?

This is a pretty regular occurrence if you check the new tab.

~~~
dragonwriter
I see three upvoted, only one of which had to do with Google, so, I think what
you saw was just a momentary coincidences not some kind of fundamental
reflection of HN attitudes.

